# Simbolo ore



## Kjka

Qual è il simbolo per indicare le ore in italiano?

Hr
H
?

Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo sia H


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

bella domanda! Non mi pare che nella nostra lingua ci sia l'usanza di indicare l'ora. La si indica e basta, tipo le 16.37, le 4.59 e via discorrendo. E' la prima volta che mi capita un quesito del genere!

Comunque H è il simbolo dell'idrogeno.


----------



## ☺

Io le poche volte che l'ho scritto l'ho scritto minuscolo: *h
*Non mi ricordo se ci vada anche il punto dopo...


----------



## opera-goya

Senza punto, come per tutti i simboli. Non costituendo un'abbreviazione, non lo richiedono.
Tuttavia è molto frequente trovare numerosi infrazioni di questa regola. Persino in commercio esistono confezioni contenenti del cibo, ad esempio,  che recano la scritta "250 gr." invece di "250 g".
Ciao.


----------



## luway

Sì, è 'h' => http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ora_%28unit%C3%A0_di_misura%29


----------



## Kjka

Grazie mille a tutti/e per i contributi!


----------



## pizzi

Spiritoso78 said:


> Comunque H è il simbolo dell'idrogeno.



E dell'ospedale!


----------



## ☺

pizzi said:


> E dell'ospedale!



E il punto d'atterraggio degli elicotteri!


----------



## giginho

☺ said:


> E il punto d'atterraggio degli elicotteri!



Nonchè indica l'entalpia....possiamo andare avanti per qualche mese...


----------



## ☺

giginho said:


> Nonchè indica l'entalpia....possiamo andare avanti per qualche mese...


Rilancio!

H = sigla dell'Ungheria


----------



## giginho

H = acqua calda sui rubinetti


----------



## ☺

H = Hotel (alfabeto fonetico NATO)


----------



## giginho

H = eta maiuscola in greco!


----------



## ☺

h = "Altezza" in matematica


----------



## giginho

H = costante di Plank....di questo passo non la finiamo più


----------



## ☺

Ok basta, tanto non ne sappiamo più di Wikipedia 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/H_(disambigua)


----------

